# Best software to recover deleted files



## ajayritik (Apr 20, 2014)

I recently deleted some back up of my mobile which includes some important videos and Photos. Is there any reliable software which can help me recover this?


----------



## tanmaymohan (Apr 20, 2014)

Recuva


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 21, 2014)

+1 to recuva


----------



## meetdilip (Apr 21, 2014)

Recuva fan here.


----------



## y2j826 (Apr 21, 2014)

and best thing is that its freeware...


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 21, 2014)

I tried this however I was not able to find the deleted files. 
I guess the recovery depends on how long it has been since they were deleted.
Also I think it had two options one is comprehensive and other normal one.
Will appreciate if anybody can post how to use this.


----------



## Flash (Apr 21, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> I recently deleted some back up of my mobile which includes some important videos and Photos. Is there any reliable software which can help me recover this?


You deleted from PC ?
Also did you copy anything to the HDD after deleted that backup, if yes - there's little or no hope to recover the backup..

I once recovered 100gb+ of my deleted stuffs from an ext HDD, using Recuva


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 21, 2014)

Flash said:


> You deleted from PC ?
> Also did you copy anything to the HDD after deleted that backup, if yes - there's little or no hope to recover the backup..
> 
> I once recovered 100gb+ of my deleted stuffs from an ext HDD, using Recuva



I have multiple HDD's connected. I had copied my Galaxy S2 back up in one of the drives and looks to have accidentally deleted them assuming there is one more copy in other drive. 
Since I download etc using torrents so there is high probability that lot of cut, copy, paste, delete has happened.
I'm able to recover some old files but not this one.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 21, 2014)

if its very important, better give it to a professional recovery company, which, in india, is rare.


----------



## Neuron (Apr 22, 2014)

Try Pandora Recovery. Will recover the file unless it has been overwritten by something else.


----------



## ajayritik (May 24, 2014)

Guys any other suggestions to recover deleted files from HDD?


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 24, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Guys any other suggestions to recover deleted files from HDD?



tried easeus data recover wizard??


----------



## Flash (May 24, 2014)

If you're using GLARY UTILITIES, you can use it's inbuilt data recovery feature.
Glary utilities > Advanced tools > File management > *Restore deleted files. 
*


----------



## .jRay. (May 24, 2014)

Piriform recuva helped me a lot.


----------



## ajayritik (May 25, 2014)

Bad luck. Still can't find my deleted files.


----------



## Flash (May 25, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Bad luck. Still can't find my deleted files.


Probably the data clusters are replaced with other data.


----------



## Minion (May 25, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> I recently deleted some back up of my mobile which includes some important videos and Photos. Is there any reliable software which can help me recover this?



If you don't read write alot on that drive it may be possible but if you do there is very less chance try recuva it tiny and does the job make sure you select deep scan mode.


----------



## aswin1 (May 26, 2014)

Try comfy partition recovery though it is not freeware.


----------



## ajayritik (May 26, 2014)

I have used the following so far
1. Recuva
2. EaseUS Data Recovery
3. Panda Recovery.


----------



## Vignesh B (May 27, 2014)

Since you have tried multiple softwares, but still in vain, most probably the data has been over-written. Using anymore recovery softwares won't be of much help.
As said above, if the data is of prime importance, give the HDD to a professional recovery company, but even then you need to keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Flash (May 27, 2014)

Vignesh B said:


> Since you have tried multiple softwares, but still in vain, most probably the data has been over-written. Using anymore recovery softwares won't be of much help.
> As said above, if the data is of prime importance, give the HDD to a professional recovery company, but even then you need to keep your fingers crossed.


Exactly. If the data1 is overwritten with data2, you will little or zero chance to retrieve data1.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 27, 2014)

miniTool Power Data Recovery


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 7, 2016)

airjackali said:


> Recuva is not free. You need to pay if you wanted to recover files. TestDisk is totally free.



Yeah right 

Been using recuva for years and it works fine. -_-


----------



## Vickytintu (Jan 30, 2017)

Recuva, TestDisk, Undelete 360, PhotoRec, Pandora Recovery, MiniTool Partition Recovery, Wise Data Recovery, Puran file Recover are the Best software to recover deleted files.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 16, 2017)

Uascsker said:


> Thanks , your tool that i have tried and the lost phone data has been succeed recover back with it ,i appreciate it


Great to know that this forum helped you get your data back.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 10, 2017)

I accidentally deleted a folder from desktop which had some important excel files. Immediately ran recuva, but it found millions of files but not the specific folder which I deleted or its contents. What should I do? I am going bonkers. Also isn't there any option to search for our files from that list?


----------



## Flash (Aug 10, 2017)

If it is the excel files, which you have deleted - then you can limit your search by adding extensions. (*.txt|*.mp3, for example). Its likely that the files will be renamed with some junk name, but with *.xlsx/xls extension.

Then sort by type and state as "Excellent or Good", and restore all excel files to a path. Now, search for yours.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 12, 2017)

Flash said:


> If it is the excel files, which you have deleted - then you can limit your search by adding extensions. (*.txt|*.mp3, for example). Its likely that the files will be renamed with some junk name, but with *.xlsx/xls extension.
> 
> Then sort by type and state as "Excellent or Good", and restore all excel files to a path. Now, search for yours.



Did all that but it didn't help at all. It didn't even search the deleted folder. Out of options I had to make those excels again. Recuva helped me recover 6 months old data from a pen drive during my college days which was formatted like a zillion times in those 6 months.


----------



## Flash (Aug 12, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Did all that but it didn't help at all. *It didn't even search the deleted folder. *Out of options I had to make those excels again. Recuva helped me recover 6 months old data from a pen drive during my college days which was formatted like a zillion times in those 6 months.


Maybe that data cluster was overwritten with some other data.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 13, 2017)

Flash said:


> Maybe that data cluster was overwritten with some other data.


Maybe, IDK. Jab kismat ho gandu to kya karega pandu.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 14, 2017)

@Flash
1 more thing the pen drive was fully written multiple times but still I recovered those files after 6 months. In this case within 10 minutes of deleting the files I ran recuva but nothing was found.


----------

